# $10 Paxhole Education Service



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.

But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
----------
I'm rolling out of my seedy apartment complex at 3:20AM, coffee in hand, and I have my first Lyft scheduled ride ping. As soon as I saw his rating - my paxhole senses tingled (normally I only accept above 4.7). Nonetheless - I drive over. I'm five minutes early - but that gives me time to enjoy my coffee while it's still warm.

I notice immediately that I can see the passenger inside his house looking at my car through the giant sheet of glass on his McMansion. The clock switches over to charging the customer for wait time, and I wait 4 more minutes. As his last minute comes up I can see him make his way downstairs and out the front door - but he still has to walk to his mansion gate.

Cancel time is here and his 5 minutes is up - time for his "hello this is your lyft driver" call - I dial the number. He's coming through the gate and approaches my car - so I let my prius do what it does best - creep. He's coming towards the trunk to put his suitcase in and I let off the breaks slowly and he begins to follow my car, walking at first. I let off the brakes even more, his phone is ringing with my call, he starts jogging behind my car suitcase in tow. Full speed down the hill now - all I see in my rearview is his glowing cell phone bobbing up and down as he tries to chase my prius.

He answers my call: "YOU'RE DRIVING AWAY FROM ME!" I hang up. Cancel. $10 Fee.

I doubt he cares about the $10 judging by the cars parked in front of his mansion, but boy it must suck missing your ride to SFO at 3:40AM when you live out in the hills where no other lyft drivers are awake nearby to take your ping.

I know $31>$10 but the enjoyment I experienced all day was priceless. Not to mention the 50% PT ride to SFO I received immediately after from a lovely lady that was waiting on the curb, ready to go.

Pax who make drivers wait suck, but making a driver wait when YOU scheduled a pick up? No thanks.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> He's coming towards the trunk to put his suitcase in and I let off the breaks slowly and he begins to follow my car, walking at first. I let off the brakes even more, he starts jogging behind my car suitcase in tow. Full speed down the hill now - all I see in my rearview is his glowing cell phone bobbing up and down as he tries to chase my prius.


I love it. I want to ride shotgun with you when you go out driving.

P.S. Your high school senior photo makes me think that you and I graduated around the same time.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I love it. I want to ride shotgun with you when you go out driving.
> 
> P.S. Your high school senior photo makes me think that you and I graduated around the same time.


2013?


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Love it. Stick it to these pax! I just love peeling out as they approach my car. Think again, asshole. Before this gig I used to be this naive, optimistic person. Always believed in the best in people but after 4K Uber rides you learn to not take everything at face value.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> 2013?


Ahh, never mind.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I totally get it. This is what these rideshare companies have created by instilling in the riders belief that the drivers time has no value. Most of these kind of situations could be remedied by simply paying the drivers a significant waiting fee.

I've pulled close to the same thing on Lyfts scheduled rides that I accepted as normal pings that after announcing my arrival, I could see were basically minimum fare trips and then the pax would still have the nerve to wait until the no-show fee was in play, to come outside. Yes thatridesharegirl paxhole education service is great for the spirit.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


You are my spirit animal. <3


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

$31 ride compared to a $10 cancellation fee?? Seems like the joke is on you.


----------



## Jboaz686 (Aug 23, 2017)

Sounds totally worth the lost $21-fuel/wear and tear


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> $31 ride compared to a $10 cancellation fee?? Seems like the joke is on you.


She probably got a nice ride shortly after that! The Joke is on the terrible passenger that doesn't respect a driver's time.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> She probably got a nice ride shortly after that! The Joke is on the terrible passenger that doesn't respect a driver's time.


Maybe she should have used your strategy and wasted 10 minutes of her life deflating her tire just to have an excuse to get out of a ride with a dog that could potentially kill her in an accident lol. By the way following people around is a bad look..makes you look desperate and salty.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Maybe she should have used your strategy and wasted 10 minutes of her life deflating her tire just to have an excuse to get out of a ride with a dog that could potentially kill her in an accident lol. By the way following people around is a bad look..makes you look desperate and salty.


I'm sorry you have nothing better to do then post on these forums while you are waiting for your passenger to get done shopping at Walmart. You are a good ant, doing the Lord's work!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> I'm sorry you have nothing better to do then post on these forums while you are waiting for your passenger to get done shopping at Walmart. You are a good ant, doing the Lord's work!


Somebody's mad lol


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Following me around from post to post lol sounds like a guy who has a lot of free time on his hands..enough free time to deflate his tires lol


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> She probably got a nice ride shortly after that!


She DID get a nice ride afterwards.


thatridesharegirl said:


> Not to mention the 50% PT ride to SFO I received immediately after from a lovely lady that was waiting on the curb, ready to go.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


Shameful!! I hope Karma pays you a visit.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Such a shame, up at 3:00 am, driving to pax and waiting 5 minutes, only to take off when your passenger shows up knowing it is an airport run?


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

People need to realize, we are RIDE SHARING, not a Taxi. You get what you pay for. You want cheap, get cheap service. Your butt better be ready or we drive away. A taxi is PAID to wait. Next time, use a taxi.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

$10 cancel fee is black/suv right? Isn't the wait time on those well worth the wait as well as the per mile?

The next ping for a black ans suv request may be another 30min + away. I mean, it might be different in SF but it doesnt seem.worth cancelling on a black suv request.


----------



## Zuber7 (Jun 1, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> $10 cancel fee is black/suv right? Isn't the wait time on those well worth the wait as well as the per mile?
> 
> The next ping for a black ans suv request may be another 30min + away. I mean, it might be different in SF but it doesnt seem.worth cancelling on a black suv request.


Maybe, but scheduled rides are a $10 fee


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Zuber7 said:


> Maybe, but scheduled rides are a $10 fee


I see...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Zuber7 said:


> Maybe, but scheduled rides are a $10 fee


It's not . Now you get paid for time travelled and distance for the cancellation fee. So you go by the rate of current ride. Unless the distance is considerable 5+ miles you are getting paid the regular cancellation fee. Other words longer pickups pays you higher cancellation fee .



thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


Passenger won't be charged cancellation fee unless they cancel from their end. Even if Driver get there and cancel after 5 minutes, the passenger will be matched with another car . But uber will pay you the cancellation fee from their pocket.


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

I always thank the pax that are toes on curb. It reinforces the good behavior. Many are shocked that everyone isn't toes on curb.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Every SINGLE ride is an opportunity to educate a passenger.
I had one where it was at a bar, dude gave me the 'one second' finger while talking to his buddy outside.
5 mins were up, I departed. Dude tried to call me, I didnt pick up.
Nope, education time.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I love the Pax hole senses tingled in first thread


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> $31 ride compared to a $10 cancellation fee?? Seems like the joke is on you.


Can you finish reading, please. " Almost Immediately, I got a $50 to SFO......" "with pad waiting on curb"
Cio


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I would have done the exact same thing


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

TheAntMiami said:


> Can you finish reading, please. " Almost Immediately, I got a $50 to SFO......" "with pad waiting on curb"
> Cio


All cancellation stories always end with I cancelled and immediately got a $25 ride with a $10 tip smh


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> $10 cancel fee is black/suv right? Isn't the wait time on those well worth the wait as well as the per mile?
> 
> The next ping for a black ans suv request may be another 30min + away. I mean, it might be different in SF but it doesnt seem.worth cancelling on a black suv request.


The car I drove that morning was not Black/SUV. Scheduled (regular) Lyft rides in SF get $10 cancel fees.



Johnydoo said:


> Such a shame, up at 3:00 am, driving to pax and waiting 5 minutes, only to take off when your passenger shows up knowing it is an airport run?


Yeah, what a shame I got a $10 cancel fee and my next ride was surge priced $51 with a cash tip.



unPat said:


> It's not . Now you get paid for time travelled and distance for the cancellation fee. So you go by the rate of current ride. Unless the distance is considerable 5+ miles you are getting paid the regular cancellation fee. Other words longer pickups pays you higher cancellation fee .


Not true. I get a $10 flat rate on every scheduled Lyft pick up cancel.



CJfrom619 said:


> $31 ride compared to a $10 cancellation fee?? Seems like the joke is on you.


Yeah I made $71 that hour. I'm a blithering idiot and don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Lyft has you show up 15 minutes early for a scheduled ride. Not the pax fault.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Notch Johnson said:


> Lyft has you show up 15 minutes early for a scheduled ride. Not the pax fault.


I wasn't 15 minutes early. I was 5 minutes early, pax took an additional 5. 100% his fault.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Cancel time is here and his 5 minutes is up - time for his "hello this is your lyft driver" call - I dial the number. He's coming through the gate and approaches my car - so I let my prius do what it does best - creep. He's coming towards the trunk to put his suitcase in and I let off the breaks slowly and he begins to follow my car, walking at first. I let off the brakes even more, his phone is ringing with my call, he starts jogging behind my car suitcase in tow. Full speed down the hill now - all I see in my rearview is his glowing cell phone bobbing up and down as he tries to chase my prius.


That would have been a nice dashcam video to upload with casual commentary while you are pulling away!

"Hey guys, it's really important to be ready for your driver when you order a ride so this doesn't happen to you."
"Here, i'll stop a little bit..."
Hits accelerator
"Just kidding "


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> That would have been a nice dashcam video to upload with casual commentary while you are pulling away!
> 
> "Hey guys, it's really important to be ready for your driver when you order a ride so this doesn't happen to you."
> "Here, i'll stop a little bit..."
> ...


Too true! I have a dual dash cam I pulled the footage off but it was too dark to see the hilarity.


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I wasn't 15 minutes early. I was 5 minutes early, pax took an additional 5. 100% his fault.


What he meant is that if pax schedules p/up at 10:00 am, Lyft tells you the requested time was 9:45. Verified through pax' phone once.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Every SINGLE ride is an opportunity to educate a passenger.
> I had one where it was at a bar, dude gave me the 'one second' finger while talking to his buddy outside.
> 5 mins were up, I departed. Dude tried to call me, I didnt pick up.
> Nope, education time.


Drivers are so ridiculously impatient. Can't wait an extra 2 minutes for someone who gave you the I'll be there in 2 minute gesture. Drivers really think that you can actually make money with $4 cancellation fees?? Smh? Your wasting your own time by doing that. Bottom line is you want the ride not the cancellation fee.



thatridesharegirl said:


> The car I drove that morning was not Black/SUV. Scheduled (regular) Lyft rides in SF get $10 cancel fees.
> 
> Yeah, what a shame I got a $10 cancel fee and my next ride was surge priced $51 with a cash tip.
> 
> ...


Regardless of how your next hour or the rest of your day went doesn't make your decision right. You took a $10 cancellation over a $31 fare as the rider was walking out to you. Bad decision. Like I said before every UP cancellation fee story always ends with " I got a $40 ride and a $10 tip from the next ride" which we all know ain't always the case. You could have easily sat there for another 30 minutes waiting for a ride which is probably closer to the truth.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Drivers are so ridiculously impatient. Can't wait an extra 2 minutes for someone who gave you the I'll be there in 2 minute gesture. Drivers really think that you can actually make money with $4 cancellation fees?? Smh? Your wasting your own time by doing that. Bottom line is you want the ride not the cancellation fee.
> 
> Regardless of how your next hour or the rest of your day went doesn't make your decision right. You took a $10 cancellation over a $31 fare as the rider was walking out to you. Bad decision. Like I said before every UP cancellation fee story always ends with " I got a $40 ride and a $10 tip from the next ride" which we all know ain't always the case. You could have easily sat there for another 30 minutes waiting for a ride which is probably closer to the truth.


You really aren't a driver, early morning airport runs are a dime a dozen in wealthy areas.

You know what feels good. Collecting a cancel no-show fee, check the trip log, minimum fare. Made more money on cancellation fee than actually driving the inconsiderate passengers.

CJ you are your own boss, if you don't value your time, wait all you want for scummy passengers. lol


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Regardless of how your next hour or the rest of your day went doesn't make your decision right.


Like I said in the beginning of this thread, the enjoyment I have experienced subsequent to this anecdote has been worth it.

But you're so right! I have know idea how to do my job in the market I've been working in for three years. Please continue to tell me how to do my job.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> You really aren't a driver, early morning airport runs are a dime a dozen in wealthy areas.
> 
> You know what feels good. Collecting a cancel no-show fee, check the trip log, minimum fare. Made more money on cancellation fee than actually driving the inconsiderate passengers.
> 
> CJ you are your own boss, if you don't value your time, wait all you want for scummy passengers. lol


BINGO


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Like I said before every UP cancellation fee story always ends with " I got a $40 ride and a $10 tip from the next ride" which we all know ain't always the case


If they said they get it then they did it , what's the problem ?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> You really aren't a driver, early morning airport runs are a dime a dozen in wealthy areas.
> 
> You know what feels good. Collecting a cancel no-show fee, check the trip log, minimum fare. Made more money on cancellation fee than actually driving the inconsiderate passengers.
> 
> CJ you are your own boss, if you don't value your time, wait all you want for scummy passengers. lol


You follow me around like a lost puppy. Ok and how many of those cancellations that you checked were $20+ rides. I'm sure quite a few and it would only take 1 of those rides to make up about 5 cancellation fees. You can't make money collecting $4 at a time.

If you remember her story the passenger was walking out to her as she drove off! So she already spent her time waiting but figured 2 more seconds was 2 much. Like I said a $31 fare compared to a $10 fee isn't what I call a smart decision.

I'm gonna put you on ignore list. No sense having a child pulling on my shorts trying to feed me his opinion that I didn't ask for.



thatridesharegirl said:


> BINGO


Good response I guess


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I once got a ride from woman that was almost 10 minutes late. I'm glad I waited. She was a model and was soooo pretty. And nice to me too!


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> This morning it was surging unusually in the beaches area (airport rides most likely, lots of demand).
> 
> I pull up to One Ocean, 1.5x surge. This should just be a normal type deal, I got there in like 2 mins from the request. I greet the customer, he advised his name etc. I'm loading his luggage. He slams himself in the front passenger side seat with such force which causes the car to move back and forth, which makes the bumper catch my knee at the right moment, causing a funny bone type effect. I get in the driver seat rubbing my aching knee and he pops a red bull and starts *****ing about the price and that he knows "you guys say offline on purpose to drive up the price". Continues to start prattling on about what I felt is a pure absurdity, something that isn't my fault or caused by me. Then he starts to lecture me about the economics of supply and demand and that Uber is a huge monopoly.
> 
> ...


Here is one of my best cancellations thatridesharegirl 



CJfrom619 said:


> I'm gonna put you on ignore list. No sense having a child pulling on my shorts trying to feed me his opinion that I didn't ask for.


rekt


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> If you remember her story the passenger was walking out to her as she drove off! So she already spent her time waiting but figured 2 more seconds was 2 much. Like I said a $31 fare compared to a $10 fee isn't what I call a smart decision.


This thread was posted in the stories section, not under a profit maximization section. It's a story. Laugh. Live. Whatever.
Also there is a difference between 'except' and 'accept'.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I once got a ride from woman that was almost 10 minutes late. I'm glad I waited. She was a model and was soooo pretty. And nice to me too!
> View attachment 180643


Bro she just wanted on more like on her Instagram.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> $31 ride compared to a $10 cancellation fee?? Seems like the joke is on you.


I think there's at least $21 worth of entertainment value there.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> This thread was posted in the stories section, not under a profit maximization section. It's a story. Laugh. Live. Whatever.
> Also there is a difference between 'except' and 'accept'.


Says it's under story section and that I should relax...says laugh.live.whatever. Then she corrects my grammar on a forum lmfao.Take you're own advice.



1.5xorbust said:


> I think there's at least $21 worth of entertainment value there.


Yea your right at her expense. Very funny story.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> $31 ride compared to a $10 cancellation fee?? Seems like the joke is on you.


What is your self worth to you though? 
If someone made the arrangement either ahead of time with scheduled pickup or a reg request..and they can't be ready within five minutes allotted.. then that's on them.

OP is like opposite of Karen Stein.


SadUber said:


> I once got a ride from woman that was almost 10 minutes late. I'm glad I waited. She was a model and was soooo pretty. And nice to me too!
> View attachment 180643


Did she tip?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The real danger in this, before we all start doing this (god knows we want to) is pax don't realize they've made us wait. It's no big deal to them.

So why did we take off?

"My driver left me because I'm... (black, gay, middle eastern,etc etc)

Then it won't be so funny..

I know I know I'm always such a kill joy


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> The real danger in this, before we all start doing this (god knows we want to) is pax don't realize they've made us wait. It's no big deal to then.
> 
> So why did we take off?
> 
> ...


Nah, you're not half as bad as some others I've encountered. Only my experience anyways.

Here's the thing though. Isn't it up to the pax to prove the burden of guilt? If it was taken to court. If the driver shows a pattern where it's always x race-or if the driver left evidence to that passenger in a text or with a witness-that stated this accusation...then there's grounds for a lawsuit.

With Uber though, I'm guessing it's a roll of the dice whether you get deactivated or not.

Not that I agree with OPs methods but I'm not a huge fan of people making other people wait. deliberate ones are the worst. I had a friend who would never want to be the first one there, never be the one waiting.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> With Uber though, I'm guessing it's a roll of the dice whether you get deactivated or not.


Close. It's a roll of the dice wether you're reactivated or not.
But from we've seen, the deactivation seems like a sure thing if there's an accusation.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Says it's under story section and that I should relax...says laugh.live.whatever. Then she corrects my grammar on a forum lmfao.Take you're own advice.
> 
> Yea your right at her expense. Very funny story.


Yeah she seems to be satisfied with the expense and the value received.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Take you're own advice.


Your*



CJfrom619 said:


> Yea your right at her expense.


You're*


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Shameful!! I hope Karma pays you a visit.


And don't forget the tooth fairy. Imagination is real.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Self worth? We're talking about waiting a few minutes. People are so impatient.
> 
> lol I'm a troll?? Your in here correcting my grammar like a high school English teacher but you call me a troll haha


It's not about waiting for a few minutes. It's the power play. Just like it's not about the few dollars when you're communicating back and forth with xyz company; it's the principle.

I guess I can be impatient. To me time is money. I will, however, wait if someone is courteous enough to give me a heads up. If they're apologetic about it.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Shameful!! I hope Karma pays you a visit.


Oh GOD what do we all have to do to make you go away??!!



CJfrom619 said:


> You follow me around like a lost puppy. Ok and how many of those cancellations that you checked were $20+ rides. I'm sure quite a few and it would only take 1 of those rides to make up about 5 cancellation fees. You can't make money collecting $4 at a time.
> 
> If you remember her story the passenger was walking out to her as she drove off! So she already spent her time waiting but figured 2 more seconds was 2 much. Like I said a $31 fare compared to a $10 fee isn't what I call a smart decision.
> 
> ...


Geejus how hard is it for you to comprehend that the point of what she did was to teach a lesson. She obviously was willing to lose the fare to do so and most assuredly making it a smooth pickup for that paxholes next driver. The problem is these type of pax are like toddlers...they only learn when something is taken away.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's not about waiting for a few minutes. It's the power play. Just like it's not about the few dollars when you're communicating back and forth with xyz company; it's the principle.
> 
> I guess I can be impatient. To me time is money. I will, however, wait if someone is courteous enough to give me a heads up. If they're apologetic about it.


?? Did you not read the original post. She said the passenger said ill be out in 3 minutes and to start the trip and she still drove off?



wunluv71 said:


> Oh GOD what do we all have to do to make you go away??!!
> 
> Geejus how hard is it for you to comprehend that the point of what she did was to teach a lesson. She obviously was willing to lose the fare to do so and most assuredly making it a smooth pickup for that paxholes next driver. The problem is these type of pax are like toddlers...they only learn when something is taken away.


So she did it to teach someone she'll never see again a lesson? And lose $20 in the process. Makes no sense.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> ?? Did you not read the original post. She said the passenger said ill be out in 3 minutes and to start the trip and she still drove off?
> 
> So she did it to teach someone she'll never see again a lesson? And lose $20 in the process. Makes no sense.


Makes no sense to YOU. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> Makes no sense to YOU. Makes perfect sense to me.


Well as long as it makes sense to you and her then I can sleep easy at night.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jboaz686 said:


> Sounds totally worth the lost $21-fuel/wear and tear


$10 for no miles is a sweet deal. You're immediately free to get another trip.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> The real danger in this, before we all start doing this (god knows we want to) is pax don't realize they've made us wait. It's no big deal to them.
> 
> So why did we take off?
> 
> ...


It's the saran wrap...loosen it a bit...

It will let your brain breathe a bit...

Not sure if that will help...

May not be many brain cells left...8>)

Rakos


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well as long as it makes sense to you and her then I can sleep easy at night.


So said your wife....


----------



## cjej71 (Dec 2, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


OMG! I just lost my cookies! This was sooooo funny!


----------



## SirSyl (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone can be late, even though scheduled, you dont know whats the reason for his late arrival, its not like that you can see he's wasting time by smoking at the gate or talking with friends or something like that. early morning airport ride should be considered with respect and common sense. alas this world is still infested people like you. disgusting.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Picked up a Select trip the other day. Guy lived in a $3m'ish home. Not a mansion, but nice. He was sitting on the lawn next to a shiny new big 'ol red dually pick-up truck, on the side street of the corner house addressed. It was such a shock to see a rich cat sitting waiting on me. I actually asked him if the truck was his and if it broke down or something. lol

Turns out he runs one of the largest amusement parks here in L.A. (not Disneyland) and was just a super cool guy that knew to be outside waiting for his requested ride. Took him to pick up his new Jaguar in Hollywood. Nice $50 trip.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

wunluv71 said:


> Oh GOD what do we all have to do to make you go away??!!
> 
> Geejus how hard is it for you to comprehend that the point of what she did was to teach a lesson. She obviously was willing to lose the fare to do so and most assuredly making it a smooth pickup for that paxholes next driver. The problem is these type of pax are like toddlers...they only learn when something is taken away.


But she didn't teach a lesson, if anything the driver is the one who is going to learn the lesson.


----------



## kaslos (Aug 18, 2017)

Demon said:


> But she didn't teach a lesson, if anything the driver is the one who is going to learn the lesson.


but she gained something they call in English ( dignity)



CJfrom619 said:


> $31 ride compared to a $10 cancellation fee?? Seems like the joke is on you.


but she gained something they call in English ( dignity)


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

If you punch a time-clock at work, there is an exact minute at which you are considered late.
Maybe it's 7 minutes after your scheduled shift start time. If you clock in at 8 minutes after, you are counted as late. There is no chasing after the clock, chasing after the supervisor, etc. You are late. You will be fired eventually.

Rider has a time_ they chose_ for pick-up. Late? Too bad. They pay for it. OP is justified. Take a look at your app when you have a late Pool/Line rider. App is not sympathetic and tells you to No Show.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

My time is important to me. Wait fees suck. I'll wait if the rider ask nicely and calls that they are slightly delayed and cares for my time. I will not however wait when it busy time of the day/night and I can pick up another rider in 2 seconds if that rider seemed like they valued my time as nothing... I'm not driving for my sheer enjoyment even though I do find it quite enjoyable rather cut my losses get a new ride than wait half a day for a couple of bucks in waiting fees. If the wait fees where similar to taxi rates... I'll wait all day make a sandwich and brew up some coffee 

If uber expected drivers to wait around more than 5 minutes they won't have a 5 minute window for cancellation but some people on this forum are just too simple to put that together... They would have it 10 minutes or even 1 hour. If uber expected drivers to wait around all day they would be no cancel button at all. Probably get penalized that you didn't wait 5 hours. Time = Money Uber knows that why don't the rest of you know this? It about cutting your losses when you know it a busy time of the morning/afternoon/evening and you can pick up another rider in a minute.

I cancel sometimes after 2-3 minutes in surge zones even on surge rates when I'm at the pick up point get out look around and no one there!!!! Call and text it just rings out no reply... So fk that I hit cancel and get another rider with another surge rate and drive. As far as i'm concerned she can do whatever she like and she operating within the uber framework of what acceptable. Unlike a lot of drivers on this forum are by far a million times worst 

Everyone knows it a cheap transportation service that one inch above public transport... Were not limo drivers getting paid an hourly rate. He could of afford a limo by what the OP was claiming in her post that will be more than happy to wait 12 hours. The more and more I drive I can see the sense in what taxi charge... They value their time and charge accordingly were the stupid ones that work at reduce rates. 

Quite simply... You get what you pay for in life and Uber is no exception! You pay for dirt cheap low quality service you get dirt cheap low quality service! Don't like it quit using uber hahah


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> $31 ride compared to a $10 cancellation fee?? Seems like the joke is on you.


You have to read to the end of her post..,she immediately got a 50% PT ride to SFO...so, she actually made out BETTER than if she took the a$$ hat from the scheduled. $10 cancel fee and 50% more to go where she would have gone anyway.



Notch Johnson said:


> Lyft has you show up 15 minutes early for a scheduled ride. Not the pax fault.


Of course it's the pax fault...he SCHEDULED the ride. HE knew she was there...he waited until the wait time was almost up, then started making his way out the door, thinking she would wait when she saw him coming. She did exactly the right thing...only the pax is to blame for his own lack of respect.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Some riders pick location on busy intersection or road where no parking exist and they are not anywhere to be found... I'm not getting a ticket or worst getting rear ended by another car that distracted on their mobile phone and losing my life hahah for $5 dollar job!

If the rider ass isn't on the road flagging me down and I can't see anyone I'm canceling asap citing safety concerns my own safety about causing a major road accident hahah Uber drivers don't get magic immunity from not getting ticketed for illegally stopping on the road and parking from the cops hahah Rider can keep those few dollars I'll go pick up a smarter rider where parking exist and they are ready for the ride...

If more drivers didn't bend over for the riders they wouldn't be doing this but too many drivers are too desperate... Making the riders entitled little pricks. My uber expert told me wait five minutes if they not in the car cancel and go to the next ride hahah. He went on to say they can get another uber when they are ready to be pick up since you need to be moving to earn those dollars. Smart uber expert... They do exist!

Uber themselves don't expect you to sit on your ass all day waiting for the rider when they are not ready. Riders are constantly reminded to only order uber when they are ready to leave.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Picked up a Select trip the other day. Guy lived in a $3m'ish home. Not a mansion, but nice. He was sitting on the lawn next to a shiny new big 'ol red dually pick-up truck, on the side street of the corner house addressed. It was such a shock to see a rich cat sitting waiting on me. I actually asked him if the truck was his and if it broke down or something. lol
> 
> Turns out he runs one of the largest amusement parks here in L.A. (not Disneyland) and was just a super cool guy that knew to be outside waiting for his requested ride. Took him to pick up his new Jaguar in Hollywood. Nice $50 trip.


I think most people don't want to try to show other people up or have them waiting. Shit happens. Sometimes you are running late. I didn't know Lyft had the driver show up 15 minutes early but that doesn't suprise me. You need a buffer in those type of situations. OP had a small bit of power over the Pax and she used it. Good for her , i guess. I don't know. It's like a lot of common jobs , you could pay people enough to have dignity, and then they wouldn't have to resort to things like this. I understand it. I hope she understands when it is her who is under the thumb of somebody with a little bit of power.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SirSyl said:


> Anyone can be late, even though scheduled, you dont know whats the reason for his late arrival, its not like that you can see he's wasting time by smoking at the gate or talking with friends or something like that. early morning airport ride should be considered with respect and common sense. alas this world is still infested people like you. disgusting.


Back in 1982 I lived in Galveston and had a non refundable flight to England. I was 17, had to get a shuttle (cheaper and more dependable than a taxi) to Intercontinental (now Bush) airport. When I booked it I was told if I was not ready at the scheduled time (ready to walk out the door) it would leave. The driver would honk his horn upon arrival. I would not have dreamed of not being ready.

I dont think the airplane waits either...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Taxi don't wait either most of the time you not out the front they roll by slowly and off they go! Off to their next pick up and they are the ones with good waiting fees when most taxi won't bother to even stop... Why a lot of smart rich people do hire private drivers from limo company because they are paid by the hour. Rock up to your place early wait for you pick up your bags load them into the car open the door for you and drive you to the airport in comfort. Even politely advises you to take as much time as you need sir.

budget uber/lyft driver especially uberx lowest of low... This guy didn't even get an uberblack which he would of waited since time between jobs are longer. In the end you get what you pay for and I do encourage everyone to be canceling when advised to do so by Uber/Lyft. If everyone does it the riders will respond and only order when they are ready for it and budget their times accordingly instead of wasting ours.

If the rider calls me up when I arrive or even comes out and say do you mind waiting 5-10 minutes nicely and is really considerate of my time I would have no problems whatsoever to turn off the engine get out of my car and drink some water. Delays sometimes do happen for whatever reason I know an hour can rush by fast. Not inhuman but 2be treated less than human hahah not acceptable. Get the standard wait time as everyone else before driving off.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


What a jerk. You think this a game.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Koolbreze said:


> What a jerk. You think this a game.


Exactly! What was this passenger thinking ordering/requesting a ride not being ready? Why do people think it's OK for other people to work for free, or pennies a minute?

If you are trying to do 20 to 30 trips a day to make your wage, 3 mins wait time per a ride x 30 rides = That's one hour and 30 mins of not being compensated!

Imagine you are working at your job and your boss asks you to stay late for one hour and 30 mins off the clock and do work.

Nah, nah man. Nah. Passenger's that make drivers wait can .................


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Back in 1982 I lived in Galveston and had a non refundable flight to England. I was 17, had to get a shuttle (cheaper and more dependable than a taxi) to Intercontinental (now Bush) airport. When I booked it I was told if I was not ready at the scheduled time (ready to walk out the door) it would leave. The driver would honk his horn upon arrival. I would not have dreamed of not being ready.
> 
> I dont think the airplane waits either...


When I first started driving Uber (3 years ago) they told passengers in the App..._The driver will wait up to 10 minutes for you, without charge. _This, _Tip is in the Fare & Your Personal Driver_...all were things Travis invented, at the driver's expense.

Uber is a Rideshare App that *was *invented by entitled passenger/s.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber is a Rideshare App that *was *invented by entitled passenger/s.


Incredible statement!

Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Picked up a Select trip the other day. Guy lived in a $3m'ish home. Not a mansion, but nice.


You are from LaLa land. A shack is worth $1 million.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ahh, never mind.


Lololololol



Nailsanddriving said:


> I always thank the pax that are toes on curb. It reinforces the good behavior. Many are shocked that everyone isn't toes on curb.


Me too - I always say "thank you very much for being ready, I appreciate it more than you can imagine"



CJfrom619 said:


> All cancellation stories always end with I cancelled and immediately got a $25 ride with a $10 tip smh


Not my cancellation story from yesterday; I didn't even get the $3.75 cancellation fee BUT it was worth seeing that paxhole Ricardo's face when I was rolling away as I politely told him I was done waiting for him and he was incredibly rude, and that he needed to be waiting toes to the curb when his next driver gets there.

His freaked out face, and the "No! No! No! No!!!!" he spit out as I rolled away from his Hollywood Hills pickup spot, made it absolutely worth it.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Interesting. I've counted at least three Lyft mentors or Fuber employees here. There's no point to argue with them. They are here to confuse noobers with propaganda while pretending to be drivers. Ignore and block.

As for the topic - I wish I could like it 5 times. Kudos.

My latest cancellation story: a ping from a bar. A chatting crowd in front, nowhere to pull over. I'm slowly creeping by and squeezing in front of the hydrant on the corner. After 4 minutes of waiting one of the guys from the crowd is approaching and after the names exchange is asking me to back up down the narrow and busy one way street "because they have a drums set and stuff to load". I'm driving a sedan. With leather interior. I look at the clock and reply "Sure!". Timer hit 5 minutes as he turns and walks away. Sayonara.

Now mentors are going to say that I should've been a good boy and taken one for the team. For community spirit. And I'm going to tell them to go play some drums.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Red said:


> asking me to back up down the narrow and busy one way street "because they have a drums set and stuff to load". I'm driving a sedan. With leather interior. I look at the clock and reply "Sure!". Timer hit 5 minutes as he turns and walks away. Sayonara.


hahahahahaha.

I didn't something very similar with a gal. Started a thread about it.
She asked me if I could wait 5 minutes. I said sure. The thing was I had already waited 4.
Waited one more and bye bye!


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> hahahahahaha.
> 
> I didn't something very similar with a gal. Started a thread about it.
> She asked me if I could wait 5 minutes. I said sure. The thing was I had already waited 4.
> Waited one more and bye bye!


It doesn't even occur to them to say "Sorry, I need a few more minutes, I'll give you five bucks for the trouble". Nah. Gotta be a cheapest ride with free waiting.


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sounds like you are a ****** maybe if the passenger wasn’t right there but that is just wrong I always wait the required time than call and text what’s an extra minute but keep the good work up cause drivers like you make me extra money had 2 pax say their driver canceled and they appreciate my patience one even tipped me 50$ in cash and called me when they got back to town always request through app and also tips in cash


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Here's another one. Swinging a mirage tip carrot.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Didn’t read every post in this thread, so I’m unsure if it was mentioned, but when a pax tells me they’re running late, “go ahead and start the clock” I take this to mean start the ride. It’s their intention to be kind, ensuring I’m getting paid for my time while waiting.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


Anyone can be a little late on airport runs which require a lot more preparation than just going out at night. My rule is if I wait like I'm supposed to, and they don't show up within the specified time, I leave. But, if I contact them, I feel I'm now on the hook to wait as long as it is within reason ( 3 minutes is within reason ). Therefore, on that point, though I'm sympathetic to your feelings towards your rider, I respectfully disagree. Also, Uber used to make us wait 10 minutes, they shortened it to 5 after many drivers harping about it.

Anyway, when I read a post like yours, my thought is that someone with your disposition really is in the wrong business. You need an occupation which doesn't require a sunny disposition, such as that of a process server, cop, lawyer, etc., might be more suitable


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> "My driver left me because I'm... (black, gay, middle eastern,etc etc)"


I get your point, but this would only be an issue if you have a history of not picking up XYZs.

Since I pick up all sorts, and literally have a documented history to prove it, this would never be a concern for me.

But again, I do get your point and, sadly, it's a valid concern for too many folks.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I once got a ride from woman that was almost 10 minutes late. I'm glad I waited. She was a model and was soooo pretty. And nice to me too!
> View attachment 180643


Sads, you need to move to Los Angeles. If you think the woman in the picture is sooooo pretty it scares me to think what the average woman there looks like. Sorry to sound mean. I have an extremely warped sense of reality after living in LA for 22+ years.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Sads, you need to move to Los Angeles. If you think the woman in the picture is sooooo pretty it scares me to think what the average woman there looks like. Sorry to sound mean. I have an extremely warped sense of reality after living in LA for 22+ years.


Meow! Kitty has claws!


----------



## Hazmat (Feb 4, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> $31 ride compared to a $10 cancellation fee?? Seems like the joke is on you.


She caught a 50% prime immediately after. Sometimes you can't put a price on entertainment!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Red said:


> It doesn't even occur to them to say "Sorry, I need a few more minutes, I'll give you five bucks for the trouble". Nah. Gotta be a cheapest ride with free waiting.


I actually did this once. It wasn't me but bf friends and so I felt bad. Slipped the guy a five and asked him to wait a few more minutes.


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

Straight savage my girl... i love it.

I drive apps in NYC and I do this all the time.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

JC17 said:


> Sounds like you are a ****** maybe if the passenger wasn't right there but that is just wrong I always wait the required time than call and text what's an extra minute but keep the good work up cause drivers like you make me extra money had 2 pax say their driver canceled and they appreciate my patience one even tipped me 50$ in cash and called me when they got back to town always request through app and also tips in cash


You're lucky with this one though.

I think OP can tell. Somethings you just sense. There's those who look super apologetic and you know at least they'll be appreciative of you waiting. Then there are those that just do it because they think they're entitled to it.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


I tried doing this (cancelling on a pax in front of them) last night and it went REALLY bad for me!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I tried doing this (cancelling on a pax in front of them) last night and it went REALLY bad for me!


Ok. What happened?


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

We call that the Running Shuffle™ in the D.C. market. They look something like this...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I tried doing this (cancelling on a pax in front of them) last night and it went REALLY bad for me!


Anddddddd

?

*edge of seat*


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Anddddddd
> 
> ?
> 
> *edge of seat*


Expect a new thread in the next hour... or maybe the season ended on a cliffhanger.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> $31 ride compared to a $10 cancellation fee?? Seems like the joke is on you.


This thread is a giant joke. Why is it even Featured??!! 



Koolbreze said:


> What a jerk. You think this a game.


I think it's another fake story. We've been seeing a lot of them lately.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JTTwentySeven said:


> People need to realize, we are RIDE SHARING, not a Taxi. You get what you pay for. You want cheap, get cheap service. Your butt better be ready or we drive away. A taxi is PAID to wait. Next time, use a taxi.


It's different here in OZ. All the delusional smoke and mirrors that UBER used to steal Taxi-Industry market share has come to an end.

UberX here has been called out for what it is - a cut-price Taxi service operating on a better customer interface, with generally better vehicles driven by drivers with better attitudes.

So why wouldn't regulators pass laws to bring UBERX into the legitimate personal transport industry?

The customer outcome has been on the whole better. Our Tax Office (ATO) are doing cartwheels watching a significant cash industry transition to cashless. With the Data that UBER has provided the ATO, tax revenues have increased.

Google up "Rideshare Sydney" or "Australia" and there are pages of legitimate Rideshare organisations - UBER doesnt get a mention!

Stop drinking the Koolade! UBERX is a better booked taxi service.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


His first mistake. Ordering a Prius at 3:40 AM to the airport. Enough said...

#fübrn


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I love it. I want to ride shotgun with you when you go out driving.
> .


+1


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


I think you're my new hero


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I canx AT LEAST one ride every day I drive. I just don't think I could finish a day without a canx.
I looked back once and I am, right now, at 36 days in a row. 
It's good money. Those 36 days represents $135. For doing nothing. For sitting for five minutes with the engine off.
I send two texts. At two minutes I send "Your Uber car has arrived".
At four minutes thirty seconds I send "Uber automatically cancels a ride after two minutes. Please reorder when you are ready."
At 5:01 I cancel, and I wait.
I either get another ping, or I get them again. 
When they get in the car I tell them that I have no control over a time-out canx, Uber computers do it. Never had anyone get po'd at me for a canx. But they do get an education.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> You have to read to the end of her post..,she immediately got a 50% PT ride to SFO...so, she actually made out BETTER than if she took the a$$ hat from the scheduled. $10 cancel fee and 50% more to go where she would have gone anyway.
> 
> Of course it's the pax fault...he SCHEDULED the ride. HE knew she was there...he waited until the wait time was almost up, then started making his way out the door, thinking she would wait when she saw him coming. She did exactly the right thing...only the pax is to blame for his own lack of respect.


Except as stated in previous posts (and have seen it myself in my experience) that Lyft has the driver show up 15 minutes before the scheduled time (from the passengers view). So technically, she was cancelling on the passenger before his scheduled time!

To illustrate (actual times may be off):
Pax requests 4AM pickup
Lyft sends scheduled pickup for 3:45AM
thatridesharegirl accepts the 3:45AM pickup
driver shows up at 3:40AM (she showed up 5 early)
Based on the commentary, it sounds like she waited 5 before tapping I'm here, so she started the counter at 3:45AM
driver starts pulling away at 3:50AM and cancels on passenger, 10 minutes before the passengers actual scheduled time of 4AM!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Anddddddd
> 
> ?
> 
> *edge of seat*


I'm not sure if it's worth a full thread or not. I have three great more recordings from the weekend, and some people were complaining as posting too frequently, so I probably have to wait a week or so until posting it as a thread. I can send you a summary in private and you can let me know if you think it's worth the thread.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Just post your lie. . . uhhh . . . story. Trying to build anticipation ain't cutting it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tihstae said:


> Just post your lie. . . uhhh . . . story. Trying to build anticipation ain't cutting it.


It's like waiting on the train wreck...

Knowing it's coming...

Cringing at the possibilities...8>)

Rakos


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> So why wouldn't regulators pass laws to bring UBERX into the legitimate personal transport industry?


Here, I'll let you answer your own question:



Sydney Uber said:


> service operating on a better customer interface, with generally better vehicles driven by drivers with better attitudes.





Sydney Uber said:


> The customer outcome has been on the whole better. Our Tax Office (ATO) are doing cartwheels watching a significant cash industry transition to cashless. With the Data that UBER has provided the ATO, tax revenues have increased.


Competition, not government interference, er, I mean "regulation" makes for a better experience.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

not too shabby.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

It’s cost prohibitive to work the wrong hours. Drive the wrong vehicle. Drive for free to the wrong area and wait 10 minutes to start the trip. You are working for free minimum of 3 hours a day. Cancellations are not going to make a dent in your net profit. Cancellations are bad for rideshare. How many taxis cancel?
My main point is doing things by the book usually is bad for driver.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

UberXking said:


> Cancellations are bad for rideshare. How many taxis cancel?


I can't speak for anywhere else, but here in Vegas, A LOT.

Before RS came to town you would be lucky to get a taxis to show up AS SCHEDULED for an AP run from anywhere off the strip.
Even now they still no show, but it happens a lot less because so few people use taxis to get to the AP from outside the city.
Taxis don't wait on radio calls (on the rare occasion they get them), if you're not toes on the curb as they DRIVE BY, they don't even stop.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

They do the slow creep past your house and pedal to the medal... Half the taxi. The other half will honk once or twice while they creep across and step on the gas if you not out chasing them. They are professional drivers they actually care about the time they put in and they don't get no cancellation fee either they just go hahah.

In that regard were better off. Rare taxi that will wait inside the car with the meter running... When you get in it already ten or twenty dollars it like they already started charging you from where they were... But if you running late to the airport and his desperate enough you not going to complain about that twenty bucks you going to stfu load your luggage and go catch that expensive flight hahah.

Reason why people get uberx before taxi not only is it cheaper riders know they will actually spend a few seconds more looking for the address since were all desperate for those small dollars and park up a bit contact the rider and after that all fails run off. Collect the fee get another job right away especially if it airport running time.

I don't like to cancel but sometimes riders do just waste your time... At the pick up location at the beach for some lady. Waited more than required texted and phoned no response at all she just didn't care hahah. Cancel picked up another guy at the beach drove off. Makes zero business sense waiting around i could of been there all night while she probably was too drunk and just hopped into a taxi...

Happen to me before... Text the guy where he was nothing for five minutes. He text me back after five minute know that when I will cancel and said he hopped into a taxi that was right next to him when he was ordering and couldn't be Fk to cancel... That how considerate they are of your time. The people that are pro waiting all year for the rider to come up are the same people that complain that they don't make anything on uber... 

I wonder why  It can't be because they are waiting half the day for the rider... Since they all getting $50 dollar tips right hahah! "I make one dollar an hour on uber! I don't know why!" hahah


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

wb6vpm said:


> Except as stated in previous posts (and have seen it myself in my experience) that Lyft has the driver show up 15 minutes before the scheduled time (from the passengers view). So technically, she was cancelling on the passenger before his scheduled time!
> 
> To illustrate (actual times may be off):
> Pax requests 4AM pickup
> ...


You're right, sometimes this happens.
I'd like to address this because it keeps coming up. If I were 15 minutes early, that'd be on me - and in my experience, Lyft would not let me collect a cancel fee until 5 mins after the pickup window (15 mins after logon time 20 mins total). (I usually do 5-7 scheduled airport rides per morning).

I'm well aware of this issue. However, at least in my coverage area, if a driver arrives 15 mins early the countdown clock tells the driver to wait 15 minutes and will charge for wait time for five minutes starting thereafter (20mins total). This particular scheduled ride I was not logged on for "on time". It must have been dispatched to another driver and then re-dispached to me. (Dispatch ping time should have been 3:15am for a 3:30-3:45am pick up.) I logged on at 3:20am, the ping should have been dispatched to another driver 5 mins earlier at 3:15am. It took me 5 mins to drive over, I arrived at 3:25am. I waited 5 minutes until the scheduled pick up window began at 3:30am. The app then notified the customer that his scheduled ride was outside at the time he selected. I waited an additional 5 minutes after the customer had been notified that his car was outside ant wait time was being charged AFTER the time he requested pickup, within the 15 minute window. I cancelled after 5 additional minutes. In my market cars for scheduled pick ups are dispatched 15 minutes before sometimes, yes. After the 15 minute dispatch window there is a 15 minute pick up window (30 mins total).This does not mean the customers can take 15 minutes to get in the car during the pick up window, only 5.

I have done hundreds of scheduled rides. I know sometimes drivers arrive far too early, if they were to cancel before 5 minutes after the scheduled ride time they would not receive a cancel fee.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

You don't have to explain yourself to online drivers... Aka fake drivers that don't actually drive on the road just on here hahah  Majority of the real drivers if not all of them that worth their salt as an underpaid taxi discount service understands you are a decent driver.

They are most likely riders posing as drivers even. Which of course they expect you to rock up a day early and wait another day on top of that hahah Bring your overnight bag and tent... Ect ect All that for their pennies on the dollar!

They are just not going to be happy until you actually just move next door to them and be their personnel cheap driver at their beck and call only for them 24/7 whenever they need that cheap ride hahah only at that point these people will be pleased. Even at that stage they would prefer it if you drove free too.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

KenLV said:


> I can't speak for anywhere else, but here in Vegas, A LOT.
> 
> Before RS came to town you would be lucky to get a taxis to show up AS SCHEDULED for an AP run from anywhere off the strip.
> Even now they still no show, but it happens a lot less because so few people use taxis to get to the AP from outside the city.
> Taxis don't wait on radio calls (on the rare occasion they get them), if you're not toes on the curb as they DRIVE BY, they don't even stop.


Taxis don't cancel. You are right they often don't show or are late. Pax that can afford our excellent service would and will let you start those long pick up requests immediately after ping!!! Just ask.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

I only give about 2 to 3 minutes before I cancel my rides. I don’t care about not getting paid for their cancellation fee because I hardly ever go more than five minutes out of my way to pick up a passenger. The first time shame on you the second time shame on me. I never go back and pick up the same passenger after I canceled the trip. You’ll Most likely get a bad rating. I rarely pick up on country roads, retail outlets and bars. The ideal situation is to pick up near the freeway and drop off near the freeway with no traffic delays on the freeway.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

gizmotheboss said:


> I only give about 2 to 3 minutes before I cancel my rides. I don't care about not getting paid for their cancellation fee because I hardly ever go more than five minutes out of my way to pick up a passenger. The first time shame on you the second time shame on me. I never go back and pick up the same passenger after I canceled the trip. You'll Most likely get a bad rating. I rarely pick up on country roads, retail outlets and bars. The ideal situation is to pick up near the freeway and drop off near the freeway with no traffic delays on the freeway.


Noobs note...

This is IMHO...

a PERFECT Lady Uber driver...

Hats off to you.. 8>)

Rakos


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

You were 5 minutes early, the 1st five minutes are on you. You can't blame the customer for that. I'm all for cancelling after five minutes if the customer is delaying you, with no sign from pax, but if the customer is approaching the car before his 5 minutes are up, it's terrible customer service and a poor financial decision to drive off.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Up to her if she wants to wait around or not. You are not her dad to tell her what is profitable or not. Drive how you want to drive and she can drive how she wants to drive. Better yet make a thread about how long you like to wait for passengers and sit in the car matching tinder dates or something... Hahah but don't try to tell other drivers what they should or shouldn't be doing it is within her right to cancel.

She not an employee she an independent contractor and that means that you are not her boss either. I'll cancel in a second if it was a surge zone if the rider not out... Airport run or no airport run IDGAF it doesn't make me anymore or less money who is paying me peanut money. She saw it wasn't worth it for her but you might see it worth it, but that just means you a bit more desperate for that peanut. Which she has said over a dozen times she didn't care about the $$.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Keep in mind that when the rider "schedules a ride" UBER and I assume LYFT tell them they will have a driver within I believe it is a 15 minute window. Maybe 1/2 hr. That may be the reason your rider wasn't ready. You got there much quicker than they thought.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wb6vpm said:


> Except as stated in previous posts (and have seen it myself in my experience) that Lyft has the driver show up 15 minutes before the scheduled time (from the passengers view). So technically, she was cancelling on the passenger before his scheduled time!
> 
> To illustrate (actual times may be off):
> Pax requests 4AM pickup
> ...


Then Lyft and Uber should fix this. Not the driver's problem.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm not going to wait for half hour for anybody... I don't even wait for my girlfriend if she half hour late... Never ends well though in the dog house for over a week... But a man have to have principles right hahah


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

fwdmarch said:


> You were 5 minutes early, the 1st five minutes are on you. You can't blame the customer for that. I'm all for cancelling after five minutes if the customer is delaying you, with no sign from pax, but if the customer is approaching the car before his 5 minutes are up, it's terrible customer service and a poor financial decision to drive off.


 Passenger are getting a ride for dirt cheap. Then they want you to wait five minutes, I don't think so. I don't care what the rideshare companies give on how much time they give the customer to get to the pick up location. The term rideshare means I make the rules Not the rideshare companies.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

You one tough cookie... I like it  Tougher than I am 100%


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Up to her if she wants to wait around or not. You are not her dad to tell her what is profitable or not. Drive how you want to drive and she can drive how she wants to drive. Better yet make a thread about how long you like to wait for passengers and sit in the car matching tinder dates or something... Hahah but don't try to tell other drivers what they should or shouldn't be doing it is within her right to cancel.
> 
> She not an employee she an independent contractor and that means that you are not her boss either. I'll cancel in a second if it was a surge zone if the rider not out... Airport run or no airport run IDGAF it doesn't make me anymore or less money who is paying me peanut money. She saw it wasn't worth it for her but you might see it worth it, but that just means you a bit more desperate for that peanut. Which she has said over a dozen times she didn't care about the $$.


You absolutely have the right to cancel at 2min., 5min., or 10 min. or whatever you chose IF the rider is a NOSHOW. But, it's poor form to wait until the pax is approaching the car to drive off. Does make a statement though!

Also I'm not telling anyone what to do, just expressing my opinion.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

What poor form to you might be good form to others. Just expressing my opinion too. What someone does is their business as far as I'm concerned. If she waits 1 second or a nano second the the passenger isn't outside and she committed to that the passenger should of known better and have been outside with a coffee and muffin for her troubles that her business.

Just like how I'm not going to tell you that you shouldn't wait around a whole day for that rider or leave. That your business you might have nothing better to do but to wait around and you are happy to that awesome too. But pushing what you believe onto other people now that truly is poor form. Oh yes that just my opinion too. And again I have to say she is not your daughter and you don't have to give her life lessons.

People have choices in life. Don't impose on other people choices or freedoms with what you think they should or shouldn't do. I personally hate that. Just like how you are not enjoying what I'm typing to you right now even though it is hundred percent neural.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...





Zuber7 said:


> Maybe, but scheduled rides are a $10 fee


Consider yourself lucky . Lyft rarely pays anything for No Shows . They usually will start by telling you that you were too far away from client even though your right on top of client's pick up location . Lyft can be much much worse then Uber . The difference is Uber pays for no shows . Lyft does not . BEWARE OF LYFT . Don't get paid for your no show ? Stop driving for Lyft !!!


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> You're right, sometimes this happens.
> I'd like to address this because it keeps coming up. If I were 15 minutes early, that'd be on me - and in my experience, Lyft would not let me collect a cancel fee until 5 mins after the pickup window (15 mins after logon time 20 mins total). (I usually do 5-7 scheduled airport rides per morning).
> 
> I'm well aware of this issue. However, at least in my coverage area, if a driver arrives 15 mins early the countdown clock tells the driver to wait 15 minutes and will charge for wait time for five minutes starting thereafter (20mins total). This particular scheduled ride I was not logged on for "on time". It must have been dispatched to another driver and then re-dispached to me. (Dispatch ping time should have been 3:15am for a 3:30-3:45am pick up.) I logged on at 3:20am, the ping should have been dispatched to another driver 5 mins earlier at 3:15am. It took me 5 mins to drive over, I arrived at 3:25am. I waited 5 minutes until the scheduled pick up window began at 3:30am. The app then notified the customer that his scheduled ride was outside at the time he selected. I waited an additional 5 minutes after the customer had been notified that his car was outside ant wait time was being charged AFTER the time he requested pickup, within the 15 minute window. I cancelled after 5 additional minutes. In my market cars for scheduled pick ups are dispatched 15 minutes before sometimes, yes. After the 15 minute dispatch window there is a 15 minute pick up window (30 mins total).This does not mean the customers can take 15 minutes to get in the car during the pick up window, only 5.
> ...


Maybe, however, as others have pointed out, sometimes Lyft pushes the scheduled arrival time ahead without informing the customer, so the customer expects a pickup between say 4-415, and you show up at 3:45 because that's when Lyft said to be there to the driver, and click arrive (app doesn't give any error about being early) from the pax perspective, you cancelled on him and left 10 minutes early!

Basically, I had scheduled pickups partially because of all this BS...


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

UberXking said:


> Taxis don't cancel. You are right they often don't show or are late.


About two years ago I was coming back from a long trip and needed a ride from the airport to my home. Uber wasn't in the market at that time. In Chicago, I called a local taxi company and asked them to pick me up at my arrival time, about an hour later. Of course, when I walked out of the terminal there was no taxi there. I called again, was told he was on his way. Waited about a half hour, almost as long as the plane ride from Chicago.

I get home and the fare is $34 plus a tip. This was for a 14 mile ride.

Last summer I was at the airport and a taxi guy figures out I am driving for Uber and asks me how much the normal fare is from the airport to the area where I live. About $20.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Consider yourself lucky . Lyft rarely pays anything for No Shows . They usually will start by telling you that you were too far away from client even though your right on top of client's pick up location . Lyft can be much much worse then Uber . The difference is Uber pays for no shows . Lyft does not . BEWARE OF LYFT . Don't get paid for your no show ? Stop driving for Lyft !!!


I CAN manually start the clock for Lyft - even when I'm stuck at the gate at a gated community and the rider doesn't answer their efing phone!
I often CAN NOT start the clock for Uber even when I'm at the actual pickup spot - for example, when the GPS has the pickup spot INSIDE a casino or when it has them somewhere else in the airport instead of the LEGAL pickup spot(s).

I almost never get paid INITIALLY for no shows from Lyft. I almost ALWAYS get paid when I send a "I should have been paid a cancel fee" support request.
Half the time I do not get paid for cancel fee from Uber. RARELY do I get paid when I call/write support.

Lyft pays the entire cancel fee to the driver.
Uber keeps 20-25%.

Even with the hassle of having to request the fee I should have automatically gotten, I prefer a Lyft cancel to an Uber cancel - all day, every day.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I get cancel fee after 2 minutes from Uber when the rider cancels. Easy $$. 25% is better than getting paid half the time from lyft... If you putting down any math that is.

I've always gotten cancel fee from uber unless I pick the option do not charge rider or rider requested cancellation in which case it normally no charge. Had to do it a few times when sh*t happens.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> Maybe, however, as others have pointed out, sometimes Lyft pushes the scheduled arrival time ahead without informing the customer, so the customer expects a pickup between say 4-415, and you show up at 3:45 because that's when Lyft said to be there to the driver, and click arrive (app doesn't give any error about being early) from the pax perspective, you cancelled on him and left 10 minutes early!


I arrive at the time I agreed upon with Lyft and wait 5 minutes, that's the deal.
If Lyft made a different arrangement with the rider, that's on them. The customer needs to - and should - take this up with Lyft.
Not my fault. Not my problem.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

KenLV said:


> I CAN manually start the clock for Lyft - even when I'm stuck at the gate at a gated community and the rider doesn't answer their efing phone!
> I often CAN NOT start the clock for Uber even when I'm at the actual pickup spot - for example, when the GPS has the pickup spot INSIDE a casino or when it has them somewhere else in the airport instead of the LEGAL pickup spot(s).
> 
> I almost never get paid INITIALLY for no shows from Lyft. I almost ALWAYS get paid when I send a "I should have been paid a cancel fee" support request.
> ...


Only if your lucky enough to get paid by Lyft . Normally and under all circumstances Lyft won't pay for a no show . At least where i live .


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> I get cancel fee after 2 minutes from Uber when the rider cancels. Easy $$. 25% is better than getting paid half the time from lyft... If you putting down any math that is.
> 
> I've always gotten cancel fee from uber unless I pick the option do not charge rider or rider requested cancellation in which case it normally no charge. Had to do it a few times when sh*t happens.


It's 2 minutes for rider cancels with Lyft too.
Since they implemented that, my cancels have gone way down.
Shocking, I know. 



moJohoJo said:


> Only if your lucky enough to get paid by Lyft . Normally and under all circumstances Lyft won't pay for a no show . At least where i live .


Like I said...



KenLV said:


> I almost never get paid INITIALLY for no shows from Lyft. I almost ALWAYS get paid when I send a "I should have been paid a cancel fee" support request.
> Half the time I do not get paid for cancel fee from Uber. RARELY do I get paid when I call/write support.


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

For my first scheduled pick up @4am, I arrive 20 min prior and tell pax I'm fine waiting the whole time. Pax Isn't ready to go until 10 min after she's scheduled, so in total iv waited 30 min for these two disgusting hogs.

Next day I check my lyft feedback pax down rates me and comments that I drove so slow she almost missed her flight. Next time I'll throw their crap to the curve and peel off, it doesn't pay going the extra mile for these morons.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Perfect example of what you get... I got burnt like that as well so have many others. They don't appreciate it.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Wish I could be there to watch that dipshiit running with his luggage behind your car, too funny


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Drivers are so ridiculously impatient. Can't wait an extra 2 minutes for someone who gave you the I'll be there in 2 minute gesture. Drivers really think that you can actually make money with $4 cancellation fees?? Smh? Your wasting your own time by doing that. Bottom line is you want the ride not the cancellation fee.
> 
> Regardless of how your next hour or the rest of your day went doesn't make your decision right. You took a $10 cancellation over a $31 fare as the rider was walking out to you. Bad decision. Like I said before every UP cancellation fee story always ends with " I got a $40 ride and a $10 tip from the next ride" which we all know ain't always the case. You could have easily sat there for another 30 minutes waiting for a ride which is probably closer to the truth.


If I drove to you (5-10 mins driving time), waited 5 mins while I see you, I am within my right to cancel the ride.
It inevitably turns out that they were going a short distance anyways.
Basically the cancel fee is higher than the fare with the disrespectful passenger would have been.
I'd rather take my 5 bucks and not have to deal w/ the dumb stuff.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Dang girl a bit of a snob only picking up 4.7 or better?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

OoberrVegas said:


> For my first scheduled pick up @4am, I arrive 20 min prior and tell pax I'm fine waiting the whole time. Pax Isn't ready to go until 10 min after she's scheduled, so in total iv waited 30 min for these two disgusting hogs.
> 
> Next day I check my lyft feedback pax down rates me and comments that I drove so slow she almost missed her flight. Next time I'll throw their crap to the curve and peel off, it doesn't pay going the extra mile for these morons.


And then there's this side of the coin if you become a pushover.... too often.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


Wait till he has his bags at the car then drive off and cancel...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> If I drove to you (5-10 mins driving time), waited 5 mins while I see you, I am within my right to cancel the ride.
> It inevitably turns out that they were going a short distance anyways.
> Basically the cancel fee is higher than the fare with the disrespectful passenger would have been.
> I'd rather take my 5 bucks and not have to deal w/ the dumb stuff.


You have no clue where the rides go so you don't know if it's worth it or not. 1 $30 ride will make up about 6-7 cancellations. In this thread she did know where they were headed and it was a $31 fare. Drive 10 minutes wait another 5-10 minutes just to leave as the rider is out the door? Doesn't make sense to me? I cancel on people who make me wait too but I call and give them an opportunity to come to me.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> You have no clue where the rides go so you don't know if it's worth it or not. 1 $30 ride will make up about 6-7 cancellations. In this thread she did know where they were headed and it was a $31 fare. Drive 10 minutes wait another 5-10 minutes just to leave as the rider is out the door? Doesn't make sense to me? I cancel on people who make me wait too but I call and give them an opportunity to come to me.


It's about the principle a lot of times.
I don't let myself get disrespected for a few extra bucks.


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> It's about the principle a lot of times.
> I don't let myself get disrespected for a few extra bucks.


And yet you still drive for Uber.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

OoberrVegas said:


> And yet you still drive for Uber.


i love driving passengers from A to B as long as no overt disrespect is shown.
by driving, you are agreeing to get paid whatever the rates are at the time.
otherwise, i would quit driving part time.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> It's about the principle a lot of times.
> I don't let myself get disrespected for a few extra bucks.


Having someone wait a few minutes for you is being disrespectful? Cmon man your telling me you've never been late for anything in your life? And when your were was it to disrespect the person who was waiting on you? Like I said before a lot of drivers are just very impatient. When I wait on a rider it's called part of the job and in no way affect my morals and value as a person.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

The rules state 5 mins. 
You order a ride when you need a ride or when you expect to be ready to get into a car.
If you make someone else wait 5-10-15-20 mins for you, why not make it 4 hrs while we're at it?
I follow the rules, if someone goes over 5 mins, they get cancelled on and get another driver.
Time is money.


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> The rules state 5 mins.
> You order a ride when you need a ride or when you expect to be ready to get into a car.
> If you make someone else wait 5-10-15-20 mins for you, why not make it 4 hrs while we're at it?
> I follow the rules, if someone goes over 5 mins, they get cancelled on and get another driver.
> Time is money.


What are you talking about? Its a simple ride not some grandiose scheme to emasculate drivers.

I understand time is money, but you're highly overestimating what your time is worth.

Driving for Uber proves you're willing to trade away hours of your life for $3.75 pt/ft doesn't matter it's still time.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

It's simple.
People that are ready get rides, no matter where they are going
People that aren't ready get cancelled on.

It's not that deep. I give rides as a way to make side money and use the mileage deduction to wipe away that income.
It's a cool way to meet people I'd never meet otherwise and I help them get from A to B
The folks that don't respect my time will get a ride elsewhere.


----------



## West Fargo (Mar 28, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


Life of a Fargo uber/lyft driver.

Well, averaging $2 per hour. No bull shit. Since 10:30 pm I've received 3 cancellations and got paid for one. Picked up 3 other request for a total of almost $8 combined.

This makes my $5 Lyft cancellation my highest paying ride tonight.

My God, I can't even over exaggerate on how many drivers we have in Fargo. I can't tell who's driving the taxis or if there uber. Taxis here use uber to fish out really drunk people to trick into paying taxi fees during the run.

The dirty looks I get from some of the drivers who maybe have lived here a week is also awesome.

Thank you uber it's obvious that you give a rat's ass on who picks up the pax....because some of these drivers i guarantee don't meet 2 out of 3 of the easiest requirements to drive but somehow some one filled out their shit FOR THEM


thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

West Fargo said:


> Taxis here use uber to fish out really drunk people to trick into paying taxi fees during the run.


Explain this please.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

I always make a little extra effort to make sure pax has opportunity to get the ride they ordered. That changes real fast when I start getting texts and calls and put off and put off, when that happens, I cancel and drive away with style. It does feel sooo good to get ones self respect back after being dissed in a big way by the pax.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

No one looks after you but you. I've always said each to their own if you got time in the car prefer to be waiting that awesome if you like to be driving and earning that awesome too. I for one prefer to be moving... I had a rider trap me in a secure parking complex in the city where mansions are. Ordered a ride their called the passenger she wasn't even there was about to turn around gate closed... She probably looking out from her tinted mansion windows laughing her head off...

Trapped in that location for over half hour on my ass close to midnight... Until I see an ubereat delivery guy on his motorbike... I was like oh it a secure complex someone still awake! They going to come out to open the gate! The guy was nice enough got his girl friend standing at the gate with her gate key so whichever rider that ordered the uber there didn't shut the gate again...

It be a funny prank on anyone else but that my time and if no one came out I would of had to call the gate company and be out of pocket $170 dollars. Report it to uber no response they gave me $5 dollar no show fee. Now if people enjoy these kind of practical jokes that riders play on drivers I can honestly say to go _screw _yourself.


----------



## Max Weber (Mar 4, 2015)

Hard to educate pax when there's an endless supply of new exploitable drivers. That's why pax are this way.


----------



## West Fargo (Mar 28, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Explain this please.


As explained to my by at a minimum of 3 pax. When they called for an uber or lyft ride a taxi came to pick them up.

1 sober rider said the driver had 3 cell phones, 1 each for uber and Lyft and 1 for his leased taxi vehicle driven under a local taxi license.

The other 2 said that they thought they got into an uber, due to driver knowing their name but during the trip they were told it was going to cost $25. 1 paid and the other pax balked and was threatened with being thrown out on the interstate.

We are so overcrowded with drivers a group of drivers are using the accept and then cancel with a "No show" to make extra. Or just telling pax that they have to pay cash because of a surcharge fee from uber.

This area is so screwed now. It's a crying shame how uber just blew it. There was NOTHING wrong with it, this B.S. OF dropping rates crap was not needed but now they expect free rides. It's their god given right.

I also see that uber STILL HASN'T started the pay the distance for pick up either. Another 180 days of bull $hit!


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Driving away and hearing 
"wait wait wait! Heeeeey!" is simply music to my ears.

I typically text at 2 minutes of wait time as a courtesy. If pax has made it to 4 minutes of wait time, I turn the lights off, car in park, foot off the brake. Screw these people.



fwdmarch said:


> But, it's poor form to wait until the pax is approaching the car to drive off. Does make a statement though!


It's poor form to not be at my car within a minute of me arriving. 
Cancelling and driving off at 5 minutes is standard protocal. 
Cancelling and driving off at 5 minutes as I see the pax approaching is a bonus.


----------



## UberGirlMelbs (Dec 10, 2017)

Hahaha this whole story is GOLD


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


You suck.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Dinoberra said:


> You suck.


What's wrong with what she did? Uber wanted her to cancel. She wanted to cancel. The rider changed his mind about pickup time. He very likely could've changed it again. 
So, just like when a pool request pops up that Uber wants you to take, a notification pops up saying to cancel if rider hasn't shown up. Those are Uber requests. It's totally up to you to do it or not. I thought you wanted what Uber wanted? What has happened to you?


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

send a pre text if the dont reply cancel or get them to 9 times ourta 10 they don't have the courtesy to acknowledge the human on the the other end trying to fill in the details of their blank contract they not going anywhere.

since last weeks ive been able to start trip when close, see destination, then cancel if the blank contract requires free labor, you no longer have to drive a half mile charging the pax to cancel letting them rate you, it displays a short trip warning & gives you selections to choose for the reason. it ends ride & pax isnt cancelled & cant rate.

just as good as seeing destination lose $1 cancelling ir lose $3+ accepting any trip less than 10 miles on x or pool. the choice is yours.

strikes only help with pr, enough drivers will never hear about then to matter, still good to promote them in case another goes nationwide bit best thing is to go thru trip history & #uberunmatched request to not be paired with ALL rides that paid less than $10

Uber respects data nothing else unless you're a 12 year old boy in 1985 & $2 impresses you. Anything less than $1.50 a mile or $10 gross per ride just doesnt work in 2017 its by design

x & those who haven't opted out of pool are their own worst enemy, if i can spit on a peon & make them do things for $2 by golly this america & best believe im going to do it & pay my fine

drivers need to stop accepting & unmatching from ALL rides under $10. Its spitting in your face



CJfrom619 said:


> Drivers are so ridiculously impatient. Can't wait an extra 2 minutes for someone who gave you the I'll be there in 2 minute gesture. Drivers really think that you can actually make money with $4 cancellation fees?? Smh? Your wasting your own time by doing that. Bottom line is you want the ride not the cancellation fee.
> 
> Regardless of how your next hour or the rest of your day went doesn't make your decision right. You took a $10 cancellation over a $31 fare as the rider was walking out to you. Bad decision. Like I said before every UP cancellation fee story always ends with " I got a $40 ride and a $10 tip from the next ride" which we all know ain't always the case. You could have easily sat there for another 30 minutes waiting for a ride which is probably closer to the truth.


nope sorry anything under $10 ia an insult if youre not a pre teen in the 80s

if i only lose $1 cancelling but would of lost $3+ along with being offline for an actual paying ride for 10-40 minutes, im going to take the $1 loss & do some brand damage in the process

im an " independent contractor" i don't want customers who cant afford the service, who arent going anywhere, & i dont work for free

ill pass it off to the 96% who fail

uber is my enemy, pax who go less than 10 miles are my enemy, they both are trying o steal money from me

if Uber wants to take a loss that on them i signed up for a part time job not charity or to be some billionaires human loss leader

1 star prices get 1 star service period im a grown man i see anything less than 10 miles i go into dont get mad get even mode, for new drivers thats 80%+ of requests, if you scrreen only 20% & thats just ine day a week taking some for the team to bring cancel rate down into the 20s just in case lmao

turn a JOB into a game itll get played like one.

EVERY job is supposed to pay not just 20 % of them, badges ratings sending blank contracts like slot machine pulls pleasuring that cocaine reward center comebon baby hit, nope whammy maybe next time is not how employment works every button press should be profit


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Then Lyft and Uber should fix this. Not the driver's problem.


This is the diamond in the rough quote for this entire thread. Nearly ALL these silly games played back-and-forth between drivers and riders are due to bad/dumb/exploitive policy by the rideshare companies. In this example, this could be solved _tomorrow_ by simply flipping the per minute and per mile rates while drivers wait. Just like with far-away pings, _incentivize_ drivers to wait and give better customer service. $0.10 per minute is not enticing nor professional in the year 2017. Knowing how they do stuff though, it would take them 6 months to study this, another 6 months to code it and then *another* 6 months to roll it out to the smaller markets.

Speaking of which, still waiting on night mode to roll out to the driver app in my market Uber... please?


----------



## Attockpak1 (Mar 21, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


Damn that was exhilarating, like a true boss.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> $10 cancel fee is black/suv right? Isn't the wait time on those well worth the wait as well as the per mile?
> 
> The next ping for a black ans suv request may be another 30min + away. I mean, it might be different in SF but it doesnt seem.worth cancelling on a black suv request.


Wasn't black - X scheduled rides are a $10 cancel fee.

Doesn't excuse this driver's behavior though.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Preface: a few days ago I had a scheduled pick up, arrived on time, waited 5 minutes then got a text from the pax "I'll be out in 3 minutes please start the clock". Uh, no. Start the clock? I waited 5 minutes, clock has been going for 5 minutes already. I'll take my $10, thanks.
> 
> But it really irked me. YOU asked to be picked up at a pre-selected time. I made sure I was on time for your _important_ airport ride. Now YOU'RE not ready? NOT my problem.
> So I devised my new education service. I wait the 5 minutes I give the phone call I do everything by the book, but it can be more satisfying.
> ...


I think I love you!!!  Way to go

You get what you pay for. I bet if it was a 2.5 surge, or 200% ride, you would have waited? But at the crappy rates these sht companies pay, don't make me wait. I have done pretty much the same thing. These entitled pax are paying bus fare prices and they still can't be ready to go. Screw them


----------

